# Can mixed media be combined in one transfer?



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

I have some designs that I want to have made into heat transfers that incorporate mixed media effects, such as foil, flock, rhinestone, etc. all within the same transfer. My question is whether or not this is possible?

I am new to this, but have done some research. I know that foil can be added to a design by pressing on top of a transfer designed to accept the foil. This seems to imply that the entire design or a portion of the design that doesn't touch another area, can successfully be foiled. In my case, I have designs where there is a silhouette with a shadow around it, or a logo with a drop shadow and I only want to foil the shadow, or only want to use flock on the silhouette and leave the shadow alone. Is it possible to have one transfer made that would incorporate the mixed medias already in the appropriate areas? Otherwise, it seems nearly impossible to get the foil only on a shadow and not touch the lettering itself.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. To me it seems like I can only accomplish this task with multiple transfers and special effects repressing.


----------



## mountainman1938 (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes we have many customers who do what you are talking about. Be creative!


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Mountainman, I'm assuming you produce the transfers? If so, how are they ordered, i.e. how does the customer indicate which part of the design is to be in what type of media? And it's all in one transfer?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I am not familiar with any custom product that incorporates mixed media in a transfer.


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

proworlded, so does that mean in order to accomplish mixed media with transfers, one would have to be creative and experiment with multiple transfers?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes. I cannot think of any other way to accomplish the results that you are seeking.


----------

